# GUANGZHOU | Fosun Southern HQ | 230m | 48 fl | 36 fl | U/C



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Source

Source 2





Posted by 广州小帅锅 five days ago. Tower A of the Fosun South HQ (the shorter one) is the under construction structure visible in the foreground. Tower B (the tallest one) I believe is close to the rightmost of the three yellow cranes.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted in June by 广州小帅锅


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 用镜头记录世界 on 2018-7-24


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted on September 22 by Wskvdp


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*21/01/19
*









Posted by 'Record the world'


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-17 by dengjunying










2019-03-05 by a84243062


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-09 by a84243062


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-14 by dengjunying


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-15 by a84243062


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-23 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-12 by a84243062


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

By 天上种的菜 from Gaoloumi.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

decent building.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Fusun North Tower height changed to 230 m.







复星北塔最终高度48层230米，最终拔高了30米！ - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


复星北塔最终高度48层230米，最终拔高了30米！ ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





new render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-06-14 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 27









日落梦工场 by 路人 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
it looks like jingan kerry building shanghai   
















Jing An Kerry Centre | SHANGHAI | 260m | 58 fl | 198m |...


Jing An Kerry Centre Shanghai, China 260m/853ft tallest 58 floors tallest Hotel, Office KPF 2013 photo from CTBUH




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 16









琶洲CBD西区晚霞 by ZHANGDONGBAO on 500px









正在崛起的琶洲CBD by ZHANGDONGBAO on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 16









未来的广州天际线 by 陈小琳 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 26









夕阳下的广州琶洲CBD by 覃哥视角 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 25









广州日报大楼 by 唐魏 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-8-3


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 25









日落时分的城市天际线 by 🙃 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 27









蓝天白云下的琶洲新区 by Chengyin Lin on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-19 by delson


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I wish they didn't put the huge Fosun sign at the top...


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by delson from gaoloumi 2021-12-18


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's two aerial screenshots from the air taken from a drone showing many of the 200m+ buildings currently being built or recently completed on Pazhou Island Business District. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7090419696792502795?logTag=1a42f66b50909e99a26c


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

none helipad on these buildings 😭 😭


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@lawdefender, @zwamborn, please, updates


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-7


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-24 by delson


----------

